# New boots - for an awkward sized foot.



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi all - 

Im looking to buy some new boots, but I have an annoying foot size.

I've only recently tried Burton boots, and I seem to sit nicely in between a size 12 and 13. Here in Australia, its pretty hard to find a store that stocks a decent range of boots, and even harder to find them at a decent price (usually double what I could pay in the states).

I tried my mates size 12 hails on yesterday, and they hurt my toes, they were pretty bunched...then i tried on a pair of size 13 rulers, and my feet were swimming in them.

So...what brands of boots make either a small 13 or a large 12, in comparison on the Burtons? I'm what you would call an "all mountain freestyle" rider, I enjoy carving it up first thing in the morning, but like hitting the park later in the day. I will be doing a fair bit of riding on these boots as well, heading overseas and the like for a couple months.

if its any help, i wear a size 11US converse chuck taylor shoe.

thanks!


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

scottik187 said:


> if its any help, i wear a size 11US converse chuck taylor shoe.


Same here. See if you can find the Hails in a 13, I had a few good years on a pair of those. Currently using 32 Prospects in a 12, which are a little more cramped and pinch in spots but I love the boa, might have to replace these for next season.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks mate - 

i've actually been looking at the Salomon F20/22's, they seem perfect for me with their slim fit etc. Just deciding what size I will need!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I guess it's a pain to find them in Australia, but you really need to try them on to see what fits. Sounds like you are inbetween a US 11 or 12. Pretty common sizes to stock out here. Probably because we are a bunch of fat ass tubby bitches in the US. Aren't boots offered in half sizes for you guys too? Sounds like to me you're an 11 1/2 US. (Splittin' the difference, I am a genius like that...) 

If anything, you may have to go with the larger size and have a shop add some volume filling stuff to get the right fit. Again, you're going to have to try them on. Even the same exact boots of the same size can fit differently.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just find someone that can actually fit you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

dude it is a total pain to find a store that sells boots at a reasonable price over here.

i saw a pair of 32 Prions retailing for $630 yesterday, what a rip off. The Aussie dollar is close to all time highs against the US, i mean is like $1US=$0.95AU, but shops here in Australia still sell snowboard equipment at least double the RRP in the USA.

Stores here have gone as far as to charge you a $50 boot fitting fee, which is only refundable if you buy the boots. You just can't charge so much!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

50 dollar boot fitting fee, hmm they might be on to something there. I might have to start doing that so the idiots won't waste my time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

a $50 boot fitting fee is a quick way to turn people away from your store IMO.


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

scottik187 said:


> a $50 boot fitting fee is a quick way to turn people away from your store IMO.


$50 is kind of a lot, but it doens't matter how much it is if they refund it when you actually buy a pair. Makes sense to me, I'm sure shops get sick of having their staff spend a lot of their time helping people pick the right pair of boots just to have them immediately leave to go find them cheaper on the internet somewhere.

Sucks gear is so expensive over there...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

yeh dude no doubt - it would certainly give me the sh*ts if i worked or owned the shop.

such is this conderful capitalist world we live in huh.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds like to me that if you wait to buy in the US you'll save a ton of money. Plenty of good shops in Summit that can fit you. Even with the higher resort area costs, you are going to spend about 1/3 of what you are quoting for in Australia. I'd wait.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

gibbous said:


> $50 is kind of a lot, but it doens't matter how much it is if they refund it when you actually buy a pair. Makes sense to me, I'm sure shops get sick of having their staff spend a lot of their time helping people pick the right pair of boots just to have them immediately leave to go find them cheaper on the internet somewhere.
> 
> Sucks gear is so expensive over there...


Bingo I'm sick of spending an hour with a person going through all options only to have them walk out and know they're going to go buy at either sports authority or the internet. Its a waste of my time and takes money from my pocket.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

is it different in australia? couldnt you just get a 12.5?


----------

